# GenieGo Really Fast Downloads?



## Hotelone (Feb 18, 2008)

Hi All;

I just got a GenieGo yesterday after catching up with these CH threads and I noticed something apparently odd, but good. Most of the I read posts here referred to the encoding and downloading an HD show as taking about as long as the show is long. But both times I downloaded hour long HD a show to my iPad I sat and watched them download and they each took only two to three minutes and viewed well at HD. Are the long downloads I read about when you're OOH? What did I mis-understand? TIA


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

The process of getting a program on from the DVR to the Genie Go (transcoding) happens in real time. The process of sending the transcoded program from the Genie Go to your device takes a couple minutes. So, it does take a "long" time to move content to the Genie Go but after that, the process is pretty quick as you have noticed.


----------



## Hotelone (Feb 18, 2008)

So the GenieGo transcodes everything in advance that's on both playlists? I just randomly chose two programs and they where in my "On My iPad" section and ready to view in three minutes. Does the GenieGo transcode each show as they're recorded to DVR's? Thanks for the info.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Hotelone said:


> So the GenieGo transcodes everything in advance that's on both playlists? I just randomly chose two programs and they where in my "On My iPad" section and ready to view in three minutes. Does the GenieGo transcode each show as they're recorded to DVR's? Thanks for the info.


No, you need to tell GenieGo which programs you want to be transcoded, it doesn't just automatically do everything that's on your HD DVR.


----------



## Hotelone (Feb 18, 2008)

Odd, but I now see what you mean. I'm downloading a third show and after about two minutes of "Waiting To Prepare" the screen now says "Preparing" with an estimated time of twenty-five minutes to go for a thirty minute show. I must have earlier chosen the other two shows somehow. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Hotelone (Feb 18, 2008)

Possibly unconnected to this topic, does the show continue to Prepare/Download when the app is quit? I assume it continues to "prepare" in the Genie, then downloads the next time you launch the app? Maybe I selected them and they transcoded last night and they downloaded to the app this morning...


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

So the GenieGo transcodes everything in advance that's on both playlists? I just randomly chose two programs and they where in my "On My iPad" section and ready to view in three minutes. Does the GenieGo transcode each show as they're recorded to DVR's? Thanks for the info.


If you set up the series the show is from as an Auto-Download, the GenieGo will automatically transcode all episodes from that series. For example, I set up via the PC GenieGo app for all my shows to Auto-Download. I don't actually download to the PC, but all the shows get transcoded then and I can download them at any time to my iPad without having to wait for them to be transcoded first.


- Merg

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Possibly unconnected to this topic, does the show continue to Prepare/Download when the app is quit? I assume it continues to "prepare" in the Genie, then downloads the next time you launch the app? Maybe I selected them and they transcoded last night and they downloaded to the app this morning...


Yes. Whatever device you started the prep on, when you launch the app it will ask if you want to download the show.


- Merg

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## Hotelone (Feb 18, 2008)

I got it now, thanks everybody!


----------

